# 65 GTO, Edelbrock Performer RPM Intake - Which Throttle Bracket



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi Folks

I recently installed an Edelbrock Performer RPM Intake with a Carter AVS carb in my 1965 GTO with the original throttle cable and requesting guidance on a throttle bracket that will work for this set up.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

McManusGTO said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I recently installed an Edelbrock Performer RPM Intake with a Carter AVS carb in my 1965 GTO with the original throttle cable and requesting guidance on a throttle bracket that will work for this set up.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Really not enough info to help you. What is the issue? How about a couple of photo's to help us out.


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Really not enough info to help you. What is the issue? How about a couple of photo's to help us out.


Jim,

I will post a few pics....almost solved as i modified the original bracket.


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

Jim,
Pic without the throttle bracket, i will post a pic of the modified bracket and throttle cable connected later this week. The original Pontiac bracket will not fit on a standard edelbrock performer rpm.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

From Ames



https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=N178HL&order_number_e=NTE3MjUxMg%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

O52 said:


> From Ames
> 
> 
> 
> https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=N178HL&order_number_e=NTE3MjUxMg%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


Ed,

I will post my contraption later this week, but nowhere as nice as the AMES product.

Thank you


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I have the same setup and I used the oem bracket.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

McManusGTO said:


> Jim,
> 
> I will post a few pics....almost solved as i modified the original bracket.


OK, that would be helpful for anyone else who looks at this post. I know Edelbrock offers a number of ready-made brackets and sometimes these can be specific and solve the issue or can be modified to work.

So post pics when you have it completed, and maybe your review on the AVS carb's performance on your engine.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I have the same manifold on my '65 so I re bent it then used a long bolt with a nut to secure the manifold and another nut to secure the bracket, also used the threaded bracket hold down that's part of the manifold...it was like a puzzle to get everything in the right order that's for sure but I liked how it came out.


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

I could not mount my throttle bracket as you did because it would not line up, it became too short to reach the Edelbrock AVS 2 carb attachment point. It looks like you are running a Holley which may have a different mounting hole position that allows perfect alignment between the throttle cable attachment and the carb. When I tried to set it up like you have in your application, it would pull the carb throttle up and increase the idle speed.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Got it, yes it's a Quick Fuel and I'm at the limit on the cable was afraid it was going to be to tight also but just made it.


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

I will take pics this weekend of my contraption and post for everyone. I ended up cutting and modifying the original so that it lined up with the AVS2 Carb linkage connection point. She is ugly buy functional for now.


----------

